# Healey Willan - Six Chorale Preludes



## Mr Music (Mar 15, 2009)

I heard the second Chorale Prelude from Willan's ''Six Chorale Preludes'' played as a recessional organ voluntary after a Christmas Day Service. I've been trying to find a copy to download or to purchase on CD but I'm not having any luck. Does anyone know where I can get a recording of this piece.


----------

